# 3-تصميم ما لم يصممه المصممون -Grease Interceptor Sizing



## aati badri (19 أبريل 2010)

أ - الطريقة الأولى :
نفترض أن لدينا خمسة أحواض مجالي ونريد حساب/تصميم Grease Interceptor لها
كيف؟؟؟
1- نأخذ أكبرحوض ونحسب حجمه بالبوصة المكعبة ونحوله الى جالون بالقسمة على 231ونضربه في 75% وهو الحجم بعد الازاحة نتيجة الاطباق ونأخذ 100 % من هذه القيمة ونجمع
2 - نأخذ ثاني أكبرحوض ونحسب حجمه بالبوصة المكعبة ونحوله الى جالون بالقسمة على 231ونضربه في 75% وهو الحجم بعد الازاحة نتيجة الاطباق ونأخذ 50 % من هذه القيمة ونجمع
3- نأخذ ثالث أكبرحوض ونحسب حجمه بالبوصة المكعبة ونحوله الى جالون بالقسمة على 231ونضربه في 75% وهو الحجم بعد الازاحة نتيجة الاطباق ونأخذ 25 % من هذه القيمة ونجمع
4- مثل 3
5 - مثل 4
نجمع هذه القيم ونختار من الكتالوجات
مثل zurn أو watts أو...........

موعدنا الطريقة الثانية
مرفق اكسل شيت
وبالهنا والشفا


----------



## aati badri (19 أبريل 2010)

ب -الطريقة الثانية :

تعتمد على قاعدتين
1 - كل FU=3 GPM
2- retention time = 17 minute
أفرض لديك مجموعة وحدات صحية موصلة بال Grease Interceptor
وأفرض إنها تساوي = 40FU
بالضرب 40*3*17 = 2040 جالون 
وتختار من الكتالوج اقرب اكبر واحدة

والى اللقاء في الطريقة الثالثة
دا لو في عمر
ولو في شكر


----------



## mohamed mech (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا عطية
و اذا فى امكانية تجيب لنا المرجع علشان لمل نحسب بالطرق ديه و حد يسألنا جيبتو الكلام ده منين نقول من هنا

على فكرة الطريقة الثانية نتائجها كبيرة شوية؟؟


----------



## aati badri (20 أبريل 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا عطية
> و اذا فى امكانية تجيب لنا المرجع علشان لمل نحسب بالطرق ديه و حد يسألنا جيبتو الكلام ده منين نقول من هنا
> 
> على فكرة الطريقة الثانية نتائجها كبيرة شوية؟؟


 
بوركت ياهندسة

بالنسبة للمراجع 
انت تأمر ياهندسة
بس لاحقا


----------



## aati badri (20 أبريل 2010)

ج -الطريقة :
من شركة زيرن zurn برنامج التصميم جاهز بس شوية مدخلات من عندك
يمكن تشبه الطريقة الاولى

والى اللقاء في الطريقة الرابعة


----------



## aati badri (20 أبريل 2010)

مخطط اتوكاد


----------



## aati badri (20 أبريل 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا عطية
> و اذا فى امكانية تجيب لنا المرجع علشان لمل نحسب بالطرق ديه و حد يسألنا جيبتو الكلام ده منين نقول من هنا
> 
> على فكرة الطريقة الثانية نتائجها كبيرة شوية؟؟


 
هندسة 
موقع جميل ولذيذ
وفي قلب الموضوع
لا يفوتك

http://www.wisc-online.com/objects/ViewObject.aspx?ID=PLU507

ما عليك الا NEXT ,NEXT


----------



## aati badri (20 أبريل 2010)

مرفق


----------



## aati badri (20 أبريل 2010)

مرفق كتالوج


----------



## aati badri (20 أبريل 2010)

وآآخر


----------



## aati badri (20 أبريل 2010)

Recommendations for Designing Grease Interceptors
And the added benefits of constructing them with precast concrete
By Michael Fankel, CIPE
Large precast concrete grease interceptors have a proven history of adequately separating grease from wastewater before being discharged into sewers at regulation quality. This is precisely what jurisdictions want a grease interceptor to do. But as more of these large precast grease interceptors are specified, questions arise about how to size and configure them. The Water and Wastewater Section of National Precast Concrete Association (NPCA) recently sponsored research on large-volume grease interceptors to develop sizing and geometry recommendations. This article contains the results of that research and is considered to be recommendations only-not standards-at this time. 
During the research, it became evident that not enough information is available to develop a standard specification. Interceptor design testing and the effects of various grease concentration discharge regulations is limited. There are many design inconsistencies between various authorities and jurisdictions as well. This draws the conclusion that third-party comprehensive testing with controlled conditions and protocol will be necessary to develop a comprehensive standard design specification for large precast concrete grease interceptors. 
Currently, there are proven standard methods for producing high-quality, watertight precast concrete grease interceptors. There are also a number of current standards available for sizing and configuring interceptors. Recent empirical data shows that large grease interceptors can be designed under these current standard methods and operate efficiently. 
Large precast grease interceptors adequately separate grease from wastewater, greatly reducing the risk of sewer clogging, because they provide more storage volume and longer retention times. On the other hand, small grease traps located near grease sources in food facilities have been attributed to causing blockages in public sewer systems because of the lack of maintenance. 
Maintenance for large precast interceptors, which are located outside the building, can be much more easily regulated by service contracts, thereby providing assurance that the grease-laden wastewater will be treated before entering the sewer system or the ground. Servicing costs can be low because large interceptors require less frequent cleaning. 
Another benefit to the precast interceptor's increased storage volume is that garbage grinders can be routed directly into the interceptor, eliminating the need for a separate solids interceptor. A grease interceptor constructed of precast concrete provides the added advantages of structural integrity, long service life, design variability, and easy inspection by public authorities. 
Addressing Concerns, Inconsistencies, and Difficulties
Following are some reasons why a standard specification cannot be developed without testing being done first. 
From the available research, the primary FOG (fats, oils, greases) test medium was animal fat (lard). This material is easier to capture and retain than typical vegetable oils, which have a specific gravity closer to that of water. The problem this presents is that, because most establishments typically use vegetable oils in cooking, the test data does not reflect actual situations. 
Another FOG medium not tested is emulsified oils, which result from the use of detergents in a dishwashing machine. These emulsified oil particles are smaller in diameter than other types of FOG and require a longer retention time to separate from the wastewater. A report prepared by the city of Toronto, Ontario, indicates that light oils, such as olive and vegetable, are only a minor nuisance and not a problem. Because other jurisdictions have different opinions, there is no clear answer. 
A controversial issue is the intermittent baffle (used to modify wastewater flow) arrangement inside an interceptor. The Washington, D.C., Suburban Sanitary Commission recommends two sets of baffles to provide three compartments. Austin, Texas, and other jurisdictions recommend a single baffle. Some recommend no baffles at all. The Uniform Plumbing Code (UPC) requires one baffle. However, each of the arrangements apparently yields effluent FOG concentrations acceptable to those authorities. 
Geometry criteria for interceptors (length, width, and height ratios) are significantly different between various authorities. An Austin study concluded that the shape was of minimal importance. Some believe that the length of the interceptor is more crucial for separation than depth.
There has been no consideration of sizing an interceptor to retain sufficient FOG for a reasonable cleaning schedule. 
General industry practice recommends cleaning when grease occupies 50 percent of the volume between the interceptor bottom to the outlet pipe invert. Another recommends cleaning when 25 percent of that space contains grease, and the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) recommends cleaning at 75 percent. Another accepted practice is to clean interceptors between 60 and 120 days. There is no scientific basis for any of these figures. 
The minimum retention time is another point of *******ion. Austin recommends a minimum of 12 minutes. In other correspondence, the same author recommends a 15-minute detention. Conclusions of the Toronto report recommend five minutes. Each of these times apparently meets the requirements of that jurisdiction. 

A problem also exists with the lack of consistent effluent discharge criteria between various jurisdictions regarding the allowable level of FOG in the effluent discharge from an interceptor. Following is a short listing:
<LI class=bodytext>New York City: Interceptors must remove an average of 90 
percent of grease and other extractable matter in the 
effluent. There is no requirement for FOG level in discharged 
effluent. <LI class=bodytext>Toronto & the EPA: 150 milligrams per liter.
Dallas and Austin, Texas, and others: 200 milligrams per liter.
Since little has been done to study the amount of FOG produced by various establishments per day or meal served, it is difficult to establish the amount of grease storage actually needed. The following areas have varying capacity considerations: Massachusetts and Vancouver, British Columbia, both require a grease retention capacity of two pounds for each gallon-per- minute of flow; Austin requires a retention capacity of maximum flow rate multiplied by the required retention time of 12 minutes; Johnson County, Kansas, requires a grease retention capacity in pounds of grease based on the maximum flow rate (based on fixture size) multiplied by the required retention time of 30 minutes; and Toronto requires a minimum retention capacity of interceptors in pounds of grease based on the flow rate in liters per second multiplied by 300. This equates to a minimum retention time of five minutes.
Interceptor Design Criteria
The criteria mentioned throughout the remainder of this article are based on information available at this time and are only recommendations not meant to override local governing standards.
Large precast concrete grease interceptors have advantages that impact design. A key advantage is that they can receive discharge from fixtures, garbage grinders, and all other food preparation areas, therefore eliminating the need for any solids interceptors for kitchen fixtures and kitchen equipment. Since separation will occur by gravity there is no need to include flow control devices and other moving parts in the design.
Sizing 
One factor that appears most critical for performance is that separation efficiency is directly related to the retention time, which in turn is affected by storage capacity. A larger retention time provides more separation, providing there is adequate clear space. If the clear space becomes full of grease, the space needed for additional incoming wastewater is eliminated, and separation cannot occur. 
Grease interceptors should be designed large enough to provide adequate retention time for all types of FOG, because longer retention time equals larger interceptors (emulsified oils require the longest retention times and vegetable oils require longer retention times than animal fats); provide enough grease storage capacity to meet cleaning requirements, which will vary for different situations; promote longer time intervals between cleaning to save money; manage various discharge and influent flow rates with larger interceptors; accommodate all loading levels using higher FOG concentrations for longer retention times.
Recommended Configuration
Inlet baffles are necessary to increase the retention time and avoid short-circuiting, and each inlet and outlet baffle should extend at least four inches above liquid level to within 12 inches of the inside interceptor floor. There should be a four-inch minimum of freeboard above the top of the outlet pipe as a vent space. If intermittent baffles are used, the initial one should be the largest of the compartments. Commonly accepted compartment ratios are 4/5 to 1/5 and 2/3 to 1/3. Two or more single compartment interceptors can replace one large unit with intermittent baffles. An access manhole should be provided over the inlet and outlet, and have a watertight opening with a diameter of 30 inches.
A liquid depth range should be 36 to 72 inches and an approximate ratio of depth to width should be 1 to 1.5. Six to 12 inches on the bottom should be allowed for the accumulation of settled solids (the smaller figure applies to interceptors smaller than 1,000 gallons), while 50 percent of the wetted height of the whole interceptor (each compartment) should be allowed for the storage of grease. 
The use of large precast grease interceptors will continue growing because they perform well and many jurisdictions prefer them. There are methods in use, like the UPC code, that work for designing quality precast interceptors. Where improvement lies is in consistency of all the different designing methods. Therefore, NPCA is investigating third-party testing that will determine optimum interceptor sizes and configurations to use as a standard specification. Until testing is complete, you should work with your local precasters, many of whom are currently manufacturing high-quality interceptors that will meet your needs.


منقولhttp://www.precast.org/publications/mc/TechArticles/00_Summer_GreaseInterceptors.htm


----------



## حيو الأسد (21 أبريل 2010)

يعني ممكن


----------



## aati badri (21 أبريل 2010)

حيو الأسد قال:


> يعني ممكن


 
أكيد ممكن


----------



## aati badri (21 أبريل 2010)

from

PDI


----------



## aati badri (21 أبريل 2010)

وآخر


----------



## aati badri (21 أبريل 2010)

زيرن احد العمالقة في المجال
http://www.grease-trap-supply.com/index.asp


----------



## aati badri (21 أبريل 2010)

وآآخر


----------



## aati badri (21 أبريل 2010)

*<H3><H3>والعملاتق الآخر واتس WATTS*

*Grease Interceptor Sizing - Support - Drainage…*

</H3></H3>


----------



## حسين بابكر (10 مايو 2011)

*حساب أحمال مصائد الزيوت المستعملة في أنظمة صرف المطابخ*



aati badri قال:


> أ - الطريقة الأولى :
> نفترض أن لدينا خمسة أحواض مجالي ونريد حساب/تصميم grease interceptor لها
> كيف؟؟؟
> 1- نأخذ أكبرحوض ونحسب حجمه بالبوصة المكعبة ونحوله الى جالون بالقسمة على 231ونضربه في 75% وهو الحجم بعد الازاحة نتيجة الاطباق ونأخذ 100 % من هذه القيمة ونجمع
> ...


 
إذا كان لدينا مجموعة من أحواض المجالي بأحجام متساوية فما هي الطريقة المتبعة لحساب سعة مصيدة الشحوم المشتركة لها جميعا وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## zanitty (10 مايو 2011)

Zurn Specification engineering guide

هتلاقى فيه شرح للحسابات
ده اللى وعدتنى زمان تشوفه و طنشتنى


----------



## حسين بابكر (10 مايو 2011)

كيف تتم عملية حساب سعة مصيدة الشحوم إن كانت أحواض المجالي متساوية في الحجم


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (12 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي على هذا المجهود الطيب . وشكرا


----------



## amr fathy (12 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (12 مايو 2011)

حسين بابكر قال:


> كيف تتم عملية حساب سعة مصيدة الشحوم إن كانت أحواض المجالي متساوية في الحجم


 نفس الطريقة ادناه
أ - الطريقة الأولى :
نفترض أن لدينا خمسة أحواض مجالي ونريد حساب/تصميم Grease Interceptor لها
كيف؟؟؟
1- نأخذ أكبرحوض ونحسب حجمه بالبوصة المكعبة ونحوله الى جالون بالقسمة على 231ونضربه في 75% وهو الحجم بعد الازاحة نتيجة الاطباق ونأخذ 100 % من هذه القيمة ونجمع
2 - نأخذ ثاني أكبرحوض ونحسب حجمه بالبوصة المكعبة ونحوله الى جالون بالقسمة على 231ونضربه في 75% وهو الحجم بعد الازاحة نتيجة الاطباق ونأخذ 50 % من هذه القيمة ونجمع
3- نأخذ ثالث أكبرحوض ونحسب حجمه بالبوصة المكعبة ونحوله الى جالون بالقسمة على 231ونضربه في 75% وهو الحجم بعد الازاحة نتيجة الاطباق ونأخذ 25 % من هذه القيمة ونجمع
4- مثل 3
5 - مثل 4
نجمع هذه القيم ونختار من الكتالوجات
مثل zurn أو watts أو...........

افترض ان احدهم الاكبر واطبق على الحجم


----------



## aati badri (12 مايو 2011)

شكري لمن مر من هنا


----------



## hikal007 (12 مايو 2011)

موضوع مميز ومجهود تستحق عليه كل الشكر


----------



## goor20 (13 مايو 2011)

tnx


----------



## zanitty (13 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> zurn specification engineering guide
> 
> هتلاقى فيه شرح للحسابات
> ده اللى وعدتنى زمان تشوفه و طنشتنى


تانى مره احط لك الملفات و ف موضوعين مختلفين يا كبير و متردش عليا ف رايك فيهم


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2011)

عم احمد 
سلام من الله عليك وعلى والديك
مهندسنا الرائع 
انا لا اطنش خصومي فما بالك باصدقائي
ومش كل اصدقائي انت من الذين جعلوا همهم مساعدة الآخرين
اجي انا اطنشك ؟
يا عم احمد هل جزاء الاحسان الا الاحسان
سنحاول ان نجازيك بالاحسان ما استطعنا الى ذلك سبيلا
عم احمد والله ظروفي والحمد لله تهد الجبال دعواتك بس
ثانيا ما ظنيت للحظة ان رايي ممكن يفيد مهندس في قامتكم


----------



## zanitty (14 مايو 2011)

aati badri قال:


> عم احمد
> سلام من الله عليك وعلى والديك
> مهندسنا الرائع
> انا لا اطنش خصومي فما بالك باصدقائي
> ...


قامتكم ايه بس يا عم عبد العاطى 
ده انا بنكشك علشان نفسى اقدم لك حاجه تعجبك مش اكتر 
و فرج الله كربك ي صديقى مريت بالظروف اللى تعهد جبال و عارف قد ايه هى بتطلع الواحد من التركيز و من كل حاجه 
لكن انصحك انك تخلى دايما ثقتك فى الله اكبر من المشكله نفسها لان المشكله و هى قايمه بتبقى فاكر انها الاعضل لكن بعد ما بتخلص بسنه بالكتير بتبقى اصلا مش فاكر اى تفاصيل فيها و فى الغالب بتبقى المشكله دى سبب فى فتح باب خير اكبر ما كان ليفتح ان لم توجد هذه الازمه 
فرج الله كربك يا صديقى


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> قامتكم ايه بس يا عم عبد العاطى
> ده انا بنكشك علشان نفسى اقدم لك حاجه تعجبك مش اكتر
> و فرج الله كربك ي صديقى مريت بالظروف اللى تعهد جبال و عارف قد ايه هى بتطلع الواحد من التركيز و من كل حاجه
> لكن انصحك انك تخلى دايما ثقتك فى الله اكبر من المشكله نفسها لان المشكله و هى قايمه بتبقى فاكر انها الاعضل لكن بعد ما بتخلص بسنه بالكتير بتبقى اصلا مش فاكر اى تفاصيل فيها و فى الغالب بتبقى المشكله دى سبب فى فتح باب خير اكبر ما كان ليفتح ان لم توجد هذه الازمه
> فرج الله كربك يا صديقى


اشكرك يا صديق
تعاطف وتعضيدالاصدقاء امثالكم كان ذا اثر كبير جدا في حفظ توازني
والفضل يرجع للاصدقاء بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى في انني اقف حتى الآن على حافة الجنون
مشكلتي مع ملفك ليها حكاية
الملف لا يفتح
استعنت بصديق اخونا عادل وبرضو ما فيش فايدة
ارسل لي الملف ولكنه لا يفتح في جهازي كمعظم الملفات من النت


----------



## zanitty (14 مايو 2011)

aati badri قال:


> اشكرك يا صديق
> تعاطف وتعضيدالاصدقاء امثالكم كان ذا اثر كبير جدا في حفظ توازني
> والفضل يرجع للاصدقاء بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى في انني اقف حتى الآن على حافة الجنون
> مشكلتي مع ملفك ليها حكاية
> ...


طيب تقدر يا صديق تشوف الملفات دى على موقع زورن نفسها 
بجد فيها شرح جميل جدا لطرق تصميم الحاجات دى 
او شوفه بقى عند المهندس عادل بعد ما تبلغه لنا السلام


----------



## aati badri (15 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> طيب تقدر يا صديق تشوف الملفات دى على موقع زورن نفسها
> بجد فيها شرح جميل جدا لطرق تصميم الحاجات دى
> او شوفه بقى عند المهندس عادل بعد ما تبلغه لنا السلام


 باشمهندس سلام
بالنسبة لزيرن طريقتهم ولا أروع
وعلى ما اعتقد انا رفعت احد الطرق من تصميم شركة زيرن
اخونا عادل قابلتوا مرة واحدة مع صاحبك
وبعدها ظروفي لم تسمح 
يعني كنت السبب في انهم ما يتقابلوا تاني
منتظرني وانا مش قادر


----------



## aati badri (15 مايو 2011)

باشمهندس هل الملف في مشاركة خمسة هو نفس ملفك


----------



## zanitty (15 مايو 2011)

aati badri قال:


> يعني كنت السبب في انهم ما يتقابلوا تاني
> منتظرني وانا مش قادر


هههههههههههههههه


aati badri قال:


> باشمهندس هل الملف في مشاركة خمسة هو نفس ملفك


لا يا باشا انا ملفاتى بى دى اف و هو الككتالوج الفنى الهندسى للانواع دى يعنى التكنكال كتالوج لا مؤاخذه و جواه الشرح بتاع طريقه التصميم اما ملفك انت فملف حسابات على طول


----------



## eng/gladiator (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس aati badri و انا بتابع موضوعاتك فى الصحى عشان مفيدة جدا لمبتدأ فى المجال


----------



## ابو عبد العزيز (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رجل الصناعة (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## aati badri (3 أكتوبر 2013)

,وجزاكم الله كل الخير في الدنيا والآخرة


----------

